# ebay help please



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

I've purchased 2 items off 1 seller on Ebay and they have agreed a postage discount for them, they have sent invoices for the purchases and this shows on one of the items the agreed postage discount but when I go to the pay no it goes back to the full P&P! any ideas they have tried to send the invoice again comes to me the same with discount and then go to pay and its gone back up.  any ideas really don't want to pay the full postage as it was over the top at £8!


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*I think there is a discount option if you go into the checkout (perhaps not via their own invoice but through your ebay) with + and - in it so you can deduct it yourself if you have an agreement already.
Does that work??

xx*


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

I've just got update total and I've tried that and it won't let me do anything!


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

done it managed to figure out how to pay for them 1 at a time (think i was being dim wouldn't believe I'm aregular buyer and seller) and when I did it that way I got the discount


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*Great *


----------

